# Does anyone know anything about the device shown in this video?



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

While poking around on youtube I found this video. It is a young person from Ukraine talking about food storage. It seems they use a hand held crank type device to seal jars. I'm wondering if anyone has ever seen or used something like what is in the video. There is no mention of how the jars are processed but the sealer was, if nothing else, interesting.
Thanks,
Moose


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Interesting, looks like the old primitive way they used to seal jars. also looks like are standard jelly jars are their up grade. Awesome find....


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I have never seen anything like it, but it is very cool.


----------



## HillbillyGirl (May 5, 2011)

http://koop.poltava.ua/index.php?route=product/category&path=44_1520


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I found one on Alibaba. com, they just refer to it as an FG5 can/jar sealer. they want $1.55-$1.68 U.S. with a min. purchase of a 1,000 pieces, which I assume includes lids


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

There is an antique can key on E-Bay for $132.00


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

camo2460 said:


> I found one on Alibaba. com, they just refer to it as an FG5 can/jar sealer. they want $1.55-$1.68 U.S. with a min. purchase of a 1,000 pieces, which I assume includes lids


 Alibaba is for commercial purchases. If you want a thousand or ten thousand of any one item shop that site. If you want one go somewhere else. That place got my hopes up before I figured it out. Not paying attention I went back a few other times and said, "aw Censored!"


----------



## HillbillyGirl (May 5, 2011)

Here's a light blog post on Ukrainian style canning:

http://foodieukraine.com/whole-tomatoes-in-apple-juice-canned/


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

That is interesting. That is basicly the same way metal cans are sealed. I have an All American can sealer that works pretty much the same way only much faster.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Caribou said:


> Alibaba is for commercial purchases. If you want a thousand or ten thousand of any one item shop that site. If you want one go somewhere else. That place got my hopes up before I figured it out. Not paying attention I went back a few other times and said, "aw Censored!"


Our prices for so many imports are so high that I can keep a few and throw the rest out and still be ahead.

My daughter bought dozens of baby needs, sold on a few to cover costs and kept the rest. Has enough stored for 20 children and she is not out a cent.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Wellrounded said:


> My daughter bought dozens of baby needs, sold on a few to cover costs and kept the rest. Has enough stored for 20 children and she is not out a cent.


Various baby products from China scare me.. 
too many leechable chemicals in all their poorly blended plastics, uncured vinyl and rubber, etc...


----------

